# starting my new 6x8 loft



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

This is a few pictures of the new 6x8 loft im trying to build with my son, i have no experience at all im just going by what ive seen here on this forum and the small loft i have here at home. cant seem to finish this cause its always raining. On the right side im planing to make a 2 foot wide door and the 2x4 that runs across the front is where i plan to make a wide landing board and the trap. From the front 2x4 to the botom i plan to put 1x1" wire.
advises are very much welcome please.

P.s Has any one ever try to lift a 6x8 loft and carry it where its suppose to go? how many people did it take?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayi/4978071688/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayi/4977461947/

pics are here at flickr but didnt come out on orginal thread dont know how to post pics


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like you're on your way. Keep us posted with new pictures.


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks nice!

I had a 3 x 6 loft that could be moved by 2 adults. My new loft is 6 x 12... It ain't moving at all, unless it's disassembled!

So, you can move it once you get the basic framework done. Trying to move it once you get the flooring, walls, doors, etc. will be difficult.

You need to enable the "share this" button on your flick'r account. This will give you access to the html code to link your pictures to this forum.

Good luck with your new loft!

Don


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Be smart and use screws.I have re arranged my 4 lofts so many times its crazy.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

yes im using screw just because its faster to drill them in than nailing nails but didnt even think about re arranging the loft after its done.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

here are some more pics almost finishing, and my God i cant believe i went over my budget limit and still havent finished
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayi/5010091848/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayi/5010091790/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayi/5010072586/in/photostream/


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

need some advice on the trap can some one help me out on making a trap was thinking on making an aviary where the landing board is to help me out on teaching them to trap.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

just finish painting the outside with oak varnish to protect it from the rain. I have a quick question have you ever painted the inside of the loft? and how long did you wait till you put the birds in the loft after its painted


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

chayi said:


> need some advice on the trap can some one help me out on making a trap was thinking on making an aviary where the landing board is to help me out on teaching them to trap.


Here's one style... It's a landing board that drops down to give them a place to land, and also exposes the bob trap. When the board is up, it locks the loft closed, keeping predators out. The birds push through the bobs to get in, but can't come out. You can lock the bobs up with a small bungie cord if you want to.










To train the birds, I built a small cage that sits on the landing board. One end of the cage slides open. First, I put the birds in the cage, sitting on the landing board with the cage door in place, so they cannot get out, or cannot get into the loft. This is called "settling" them to the loft. They're looking around, and getting imprinted with their surroundings. I leave them out there for an hour or so- as long as it's not too hot.

Then, with the bobs up, slide the door open and let them into the loft. Do this for 5 days or so. Then, leave the cage on the board, with the bobs up for another 5 days... By now they are getting pretty comfy with the cage, moving between it and the loft at will. They'll set there and sun, or sit out in the rain. I do have it bungied in place for security, so the can't get free, or a predator can't push it out of the way.

Bird in the settling cage...










Finally, I put the food in the loft, lower the bobs, and slide the door between the settling cage and loft open. I shake the food can to let them know it's feeding time. Make sure they can't get free... their only options are to stay in the cage, or push through the bobs to get to the food.

They might be confounded by the bobs for a bit, but they will figure it out. They want the food, and they'll figure out how to get to it. Once the first one gets it, the others will follow. After that, they'll get faster and faster at trapping. Last bird gets the least time with the food. If they're not hungry, there's no real rush to trap.

Lots of ways to do it, this is what has worked for my setup. Good luck!

Don


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Nice cbx, i have a question does the bird has to hop from the landing board to the entrance? In the first photo the trap looks about 2 inches from the landing board.

My other question how difficult would it be to teach my older birds to the new loft having my old loft right next to it? I plan to use the smaller old loft for breeding.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

cbx how you post the pics like you did i rather post them like that than use flickr?


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

chayi said:


> Nice cbx, i have a question does the bird has to hop from the landing board to the entrance? In the first photo the trap looks about 2 inches from the landing board.
> 
> My other question how difficult would it be to teach my older birds to the new loft having my old loft right next to it? I plan to use the smaller old loft for breeding.


The landing board butts right up to the trap. They might have to step up a little, but it doesn't seem to bother them. If you could make it level, that's a little better, I guess... 

Re: the older birds? That might be tough. Once they're flying and homing to a loft, they really want to go there. I had a small cage I was flying birds out of... I had to tear it down before they would home to the newer loft next to it.

I already had a group homing to the new loft, and wanted to combine the groups... That helped, as they eventually learned to just follow that group into the new loft to get fed.

Don


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pictures*

Chayi:

Reictures... I use Photobucket. You upload your pics to photobucket. Then, you can "share" the photos. Look for the "share" header over the photo. It is a free service.

Once your pics are loaded, choose the picture you want to add to a post. Click "share" and look for the "get link code." This will have the info that tells Pigeon Talk where to go and get the picture. Go to the "*IMG for bulletin boards and forums*."

Click on the info... it'll look something like... http://xyz123[/] 
Then, I right-click on that info and choose "copy." Then, I simply put my cursor where I want the picture to go in my Pigeon Talk message... right-click again and choose "paste." It will insert the photo information.

It helps to have 2 windows open when you're doing this. One for photobucket, and one for pigeon talk. Then you can just toggle between them.

Good luck!

Don


----------

